# Male or Female?



## sulcata101 (Jul 16, 2014)

ive been trying tonfigure out Cheerios gender for a while... Does anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## sulcata101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry if the picture is blurry, i had to take the picture quickly because he/she HATES to be on his/her back


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2014)

Next time have someone hold your tortoise with the head pointed toward the sky. Much more comfortable for them that way.

Your tortoise is still a juvenile and too young to sex. The tail is small, and looking female, but that could change over the next few years.


----------



## sulcata101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tom said:


> Next time have someone hold your tortoise with the head pointed toward the sky. Much more comfortable for them that way.
> 
> Your tortoise is still a juvenile and too young to sex. The tail is small, and looking female, but that could change over the next few years.


Thanks


----------

